# Has anyone tried out there luck at Guntersvile lake



## Gingerthelab (Nov 30, 2011)

Ive got a buddy,  his uncle lives ten min from the lake and he told us we can come stay with him anytime and go hunt the lake, just wondering if it was worth the trouble.?


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 30, 2011)

It can be worth it. Just be careful. When the wind gets up that little pond can get outright dangerous.


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 30, 2011)

fished there in a tournament a few years ago, which happened to be the opening day of duck season. We saw a lot of birds and managed to take a few coots out with the bass boat. All the ducks we saw would land a couple hundred yards from the bank in the middle of all the coots. I would compare it to seminole as far as the duck hunting goes. You will probably see way more hunters than birds


----------



## Barroll (Nov 30, 2011)

no birds...just coots. dont waste your time


----------



## gdaagent (Nov 30, 2011)

Son in law hunts it. I'm headin that way to hunt the 17th. Gadwalls appear to be the most abundant. Some woodies. He says there are lots of hunters.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 30, 2011)

more hunters than ducks.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Nov 30, 2011)

I know some people that hunt it and they SEE a bunch of birds but killing in a different ballgame


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 30, 2011)

i've been up there twice and we never see anything but coots. have heard it was good about 10 years ago but they say if there's any ducks then it is all woodies.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Nov 30, 2011)

I hear its loaded right now should call everybody you know and carry them with you!


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 30, 2011)

used to be better than it is now, but there are ducks there


----------



## Jaker (Nov 30, 2011)

not very good this year from the reports im hearing, hardly any body doin worth a crap, birds just aren't there yet, and the ones that are got so scared openin day that they won't land within 100yds of the shore or island. plus, if you don't know how to hunt the lake, you won't kill nothin but time..... if your gonna drive that far, keep on goin a few more hours to mississippi, you will be glad you did


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2011)

The boats that went over there for opening day that I know of didnt fair to well.  I have gone over there for opening weekend for alot of years because it had become kind of a family tradition but I passed this year because I had been to La the week before.  Seems I didnt miss much.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Dec 1, 2011)

i wont go back. like jaker said you have to know how to hunt it and that takes years of experience and hours of scouting.  If you dont go scout your but off you will be lucky to kill anything.  If you do find birds within 100yrds of the bank you better hunt them then cause they wont be there tomorrow.  Its not unusual to see 25 rigs at the ramp on a random wednesday either.  We used to have a few good hunts but its just got to many idiots over there now.  Everyone is running up ducks and thinking they can shoot 150yards; it just aint worth it no more.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2011)

I hear Lake Eufalla has so many ducks that a new guide service has opened up!


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 1, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> I hear Lake Eufalla has so many ducks that a new guide service has opened up!



BAHAHAHA! yeah. That's been goin around this forum. Heck. I'm just in my second year of duck hunting and I think I can guide you on Eufaula. I can dang sure take you to where you can see some. Can't shoot'em. But you can see'em!


----------



## buckfever33 (Dec 1, 2011)

It is the biggest circus to ever hit N. Alabama and it can be very dangerous. Do yourself a favor and drive a few more hours. Unless you know exaclty what your doing which requires tons of scouting you will be lucky to kill a duck.


----------



## Charlie157 (Dec 1, 2011)

booger branch benelli said:


> you have to know how to hunt it and that takes years of experience and hours of scouting.  If you dont go scout your but off you will be lucky to kill anything.



x2.... I don't know about the rest.....


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 1, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I keep tellin you that those black birds with white chicken beeks are coots not ducks.



So at the Big G (haha), it might work if I donned a black wetsuit, white hat, and floated out in the middle, making coot noises??


----------



## jatola77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Did great up there opening weekend. i hunt there 4 or 5 times a year do really well hunting divers


----------



## Barroll (Dec 1, 2011)

If you know how to kill ducks on guntersville, you wont need to go anywhere else.  However i would say about 5% of the people that hunt it really know how to kill birds day in and day out.  But you probably wont be able to figure it out. So dont waste your time.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 1, 2011)

Barroll said:


> If you know how to kill ducks on guntersville, you wont need to go anywhere else.  However i would say about 5% of the people that hunt it really know how to kill birds day in and day out.  But you probably wont be able to figure it out. So dont waste your time.



this! unless you have at least a 16 ft boat, forget about it.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Dec 1, 2011)

jtlayfie said:


> Did great up there opening weekend. i hunt there 4 or 5 times a year do really well hunting divers



how many days did you have to camp before the opener for your spot?  I got there at 2am and im pretty sure i was the last one in the area i was hunting; its getting worse every year.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 1, 2011)

rdnckrbby said:


> I hear its loaded right now should call everybody you know and carry them with you!



I agree, post it on a public internet forum too, that way all the googans and top waters that troll the internet can head that way.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 1, 2011)

PaulD said:


> I agree, post it on a public internet forum too, that way all the googans and top waters that troll the internet can head that way.



Im pretty sure that was sarcasm


----------



## rdnckrbby (Dec 2, 2011)

PaulD said:


> I agree, post it on a public internet forum too, that way all the googans and top waters that troll the internet can head that way.



What we can't use sarcasm anymore? I'm sure that anyone with a truck and boat can scout and see for theirselves. If I relied on this forum to kill ducks, I don't thInk I would cut a feather all season


----------



## PaulD (Dec 2, 2011)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> Im pretty sure that was sarcasm




I'm pretty sure I was too. I could be wrong though, sometimes others know what I'm saying over the internet better than I do.


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 2, 2011)

My son in law has conned a tag-along to stay out there overnight to hold a spot.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 2, 2011)

Not worth the drive and out-of-state licenses.

You're better off on Clarks Hill.  Just stay on the GA side of the lake.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 2, 2011)

> This young man can kill ducks. He is one of the best waterfowelers on this forum.



That's a pretty bold statement that you can't possibly have any foundation for.
And we've read a lot about your waterfowling resume', but I've yet to see any pudding (you know, where the proof is).


----------



## Barroll (Dec 2, 2011)

vrooom said:


> That's a pretty bold statement that you can't possibly have any foundation for.
> And we've read a lot about your waterfowling resume', but I've yet to see any pudding (you know, where the proof is).



He shouldnt have to post pics to get approval from "experts" like yall.  I dont post my pics cause I dont want to hurt yalls feelings


----------



## JimDraper (Dec 2, 2011)

There are plenty of ducks on G'ville but you have to know how to hunt big water, it is nothing like Oconee or most other GA lakes. Don't forget that have to know where the no hunt zone is.


----------



## Scott R (Dec 2, 2011)

Last season was my 20th on that lake.  I've seen alot of changes through the years.  I would say it started going downhill about 10 years ago with the influx of new hunters.  The last five have been rediculously disgusting with the lengths to which "hunters" will go on that lake to kill birds.  Everything from running a boat into groups and shooting, herding birds between boat houses and shooting, to the most rediculous thing I've ever seen....tying up to the end of piers just to kill cans. 

All that being said...there are birds there to kill if you put the time in to scout.  It just takes a little work.  Most of the old guys have left the lake because of the stupid crap that goes on up there now.  Sad to say but last year was the last one for me.  TOO many "duck hunters".


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 2, 2011)

Jaker said:


> not very good this year from the reports im hearing, hardly any body doin worth a crap, birds just aren't there yet, and the ones that are got so scared openin day that they won't land within 100yds of the shore or island. plus, if you don't know how to hunt the lake, you won't kill nothin but time..... if your gonna drive that far, keep on goin a few more hours to mississippi, you will be glad you did



x2. This year was the worst opener we've ever had out there.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 2, 2011)

KE,
forgive me if I'm disinclined to send you my phone number.  The last thing I need is you and all your buddies harrassing me.  I'm not saying that would happen, but it could potentially.
I sent you my email address though.  Feel free to send pictures there if you like.  I did view your online album.  I saw a few pics of some woodducks, ringnecks, and coots.
I said that you can't possibly say your buddy is one of the best on this site not because I doubted that you hunt with the fellow, but because there are dozens of people on here whose abilities you have no foundation to judge.  And I wouldn't ask for anybody's pudding, but when there's an "expert" opinion on every subject by somebody who says they've lived virtually everywhere that's mentioned and has oh so much experience you begin to wonder about their credibility.


----------



## levi5002 (Dec 2, 2011)

vrooom said:


> KE,
> forgive me if I'm disinclined to send you my phone number.  The last thing I need is you and all your buddies harrassing me.  I'm not saying that would happen, but it could potentially.
> I sent you my email address though.  Feel free to send pictures there if you like.  I did view your online album.  I saw a few pics of some woodducks, ringnecks, and coots.
> I said that you can't possibly say your buddy is one of the best on this site not because I doubted that you hunt with the fellow, but because there are dozens of people on here whose abilities you have no foundation to judge.  And I wouldn't ask for anybody's pudding, but when there's an "expert" opinion on every subject by somebody who says they've lived virtually everywhere that's mentioned and has oh so much experience you begin to wonder about their credibility.



yall are a match made in heaven,two pea's in a pod if you will.....


----------



## vrooom (Dec 3, 2011)

Either your reading comprehension skills are lacking you choose to misinterpret things.  Nowhere did I attack you or call you a liar.  Nowhere did I say that you and Robbie hunt together.  I just made the comment that you made a bold statement by saying he is the best waterfowler on this site because you haven't hunted with everybody on this site so you have no basis for that statement.  If you still don't understand what I'm saying there then I can't help you there.  And no, I never called you an expert.  That's why the word was in quotation marks.  The only reason that was brought up was because all you have done is tell us the same junk in every thread about "i grew up in the MS delta, "i had a dog two points from FC," and "i hunted ducks in asia," and "I've been duck hunting for 50 years" and "you can hunt the ocean without a deed from king henry VIII."  I'm not saying that you didn't do any of those things, but when you repeatedly say them without ever offering any actual good advice or proof that you know what you're doing, it makes one question whether or not you know what you're talking about most of the time.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 3, 2011)

And yes, I did get your pictures.
I do feel better that you actually do hunt sometimes and aren't just a keyboard commando, but I still bet there are some on this board that do better than you and rdnckrby.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2011)

Either the ignore feature, or PM. Use it. The open forum is not the place for this, and it won`t be tolerated.


----------



## Tommy12 (Dec 8, 2011)

Gingerthelab said:


> Ive got a buddy,  his uncle lives ten min from the lake and he told us we can come stay with him anytime and go hunt the lake, just wondering if it was worth the trouble.?



Gingerthelab, It is just like any other public hunting area, yes there are ducks there, but they are also hard to kill. It took me about 3 years to figure out how to kill ducks there on a regular basis, and still there is no guarantee. If you put you time in, you could probally kill some ducks. It is all up to you, on how much effort you want to put into it. Dont rely on people on the internet to give you a straight forward answer, because more than likely they dont want you there. Try it out for yourself and you decide if its worth your time and effort. Good Luck!


----------

